# Schwinn Ivory Colour Needed Please



## char56 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am looking to repaint my 1956 Schwinn Cantilever bicycle tank.Is there a paint code or name of the ivory paint colour that schwinn used?

I have included a picture of the ivory colour below.Hopefully someone can help.

Thankyou very much


----------



## Herman (Jul 23, 2009)

If you use some mild rubbing compound on a small section and take it to a good automotive paint store they can scan that section with a machine and custom mix you any quanity you want that will be an exact match,Herman


----------



## sensor (Jul 24, 2009)

are you looking for rattle can or automotive 2 k paint?
if you go auto paint look up chryslers vanilla shake(off white on the pt cruisers) its really close
if youre going rattle can rustolium has one thats really close too....
also theres someone on here that sells 'exact schwinn matched paints'


----------



## JLarkin (Jul 24, 2009)

It's Cool Vanilla actually.    I've used it and it looks very aged.


----------



## char56 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I will check out thoses colour and see if I can get a tester.I will be using a rattle can.Looking at the colour on the the rustoleum website here, what would be the best match do you think? http://www.rustoleumdirect.co.uk/colours.php


----------



## sensor (Jul 28, 2009)

are you repainting the whole bike or just spotting in some areas?
the one thats pretty close that i have is rustoliums american accents heirloom white(be aware since all paints age at different rates it may not be the best match or it may be dead on) they only thing i had to do was yellow it when i painted mine(used motor oil works great for that)....
sorry
i just read that you are doing the tank..... when you paint it remember if you use a dark primer itll darken the color....and light primer it will lighten the color another thing when you match it do it outside in the sun(thats the only way to accurately see how close it is or isnt)


----------



## char56 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for you help sensor and for the tip on the darker primer.Do you happen to know what paint code the rustoliums american accents heirloom white is? 

Thanks Charlie


----------



## sensor (Aug 1, 2009)

sorry about the wait:o
anyhow heres the only # i could find on the can 7921830 so it should be the # you need


----------



## char56 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks very much sensor.Much appreciated!


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 1, 2009)

Recently I tried a rattle-can paint called Appliance Expoxy, and it's a close match to the original Schwinn color.  Home Depot has it and I've found it elsewhere too, about $5 a can.  Comes in black, stark white and almond.  The almond color is what you want.  The only draw-back is that you have to re-coat either within 30 minutes (or was it 45?) or after one week.  Otherwise very bad things happen to the paint.  

I've used the black for respraying frames and fenders, and it's a reasonably durable paint for what it is.  Maybe not as good as engine enamel.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## char56 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Geoff, I will check that colour out too.Cheers Charlie


----------

